# Unemployment



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a good reason why Mark081 has posted this on this particular thread?

Pete


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, Please, please read all the past threads, employment is dire, education for your eldest is expensive.


Very sensible reply.
Just got back from Paphos region, there is talk of unemployment in Cyprus for Cypriots which is true, just about 90% of the low paid work is now carried out by migrant labour, much of the hotel staff are foreigners (east Europeans etc), seems the Cypriots think that they are too high up to do the jobs they once cherished.


----------



## loubi650 (Apr 9, 2012)

On the same token, its also the case here.
Brits who feel they are to high up to do certain jobs, and unemployed who are better off on benefits than doing a days work.
I was employed for many years by a very well known confectionary firm. The unskilled work was parted out to a temp agency, and 90% of those employees were migrant workers, particularly Polish, but many Africans. I was once asked by a temp where I came from, as they were surprised they had a British white person working amongst them.

I'm under no illusion that employment isn't dire. But, I'd rather spend my days picking fruit in the homeland at leas.Its sunny. There's been nowt but, rain, wind and snow for the last 12 months here!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

are you from Yorkshire?


----------



## loubi650 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes!

I suppose the dire weather gave that away!
I've got an allotment, and the only thing that hasn't been a washout last year was the bleddy weeds!
I swear, there is a great big bad weather front right over this town


----------



## loubi650 (Apr 9, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

loubi650 said:


> Duplicate post.


I had one of those on the other side of my gate!!!



Pete


----------



## vinhquang (Apr 23, 2013)

loubi650 said:


> On the same token, its also the case here.
> Brits who feel they are to high up to do certain jobs, and unemployed who are better off on benefits than doing a days work.
> I was employed for many years by a very well known confectionary firm. The unskilled work was parted out to a temp agency, and 90% of those employees were migrant workers, particularly Polish, but many Africans. I was once asked by a temp where I came from, as they were surprised they had a British white person working amongst them.
> 
> I'm under no illusion that employment isn't dire. But, I'd rather spend my days picking fruit in the homeland at leas.Its sunny. There's been nowt but, rain, wind and snow for the last 12 months here!


sorry., where are you from


----------



## loubi650 (Apr 9, 2012)

vinhquang said:


> sorry., where are you from


I'm from Yorkshire.


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

loubi650 said:


> On the same token, its also the case here.
> Brits who feel they are to high up to do certain jobs, and unemployed who are better off on benefits than doing a days work.
> I was employed for many years by a very well known confectionary firm. The unskilled work was parted out to a temp agency, and 90% of those employees were migrant workers, particularly Polish, but many Africans. I was once asked by a temp where I came from, as they were surprised they had a British white person working amongst them.
> 
> I'm under no illusion that employment isn't dire. But, I'd rather spend my days picking fruit in the homeland at leas.Its sunny. There's been nowt but, rain, wind and snow for the last 12 months here!


You can't get married and raise a family on the basic wage that the immigrants living a dozen to a house are prepared to accept, can you tell me how much the products have fallen in price due to lower production cost?
Dyson moved to India where he said production costs (which he said make up most of the overall costs) were a fifth of UK costs.
Can you tell me how much Dyson products fell in price since production moved to India?


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

loubi650 said:


> On the same token, its also the case here.
> Brits who feel they are to high up to do certain jobs, and unemployed who are better off on benefits than doing a days work.
> I was employed for many years by a very well known confectionary firm. The unskilled work was parted out to a temp agency, and 90% of those employees were migrant workers, particularly Polish, but many Africans. I was once asked by a temp where I came from, as they were surprised they had a British white person working amongst them.
> 
> I'm under no illusion that employment isn't dire. But, I'd rather spend my days picking fruit in the homeland at leas.Its sunny. There's been nowt but, rain, wind and snow for the last 12 months here!


Came back from a short 1 week break in Cyprus recently, was amazed how many East Europeans were doing the jobs that ten years ago Cypriots would have been doing, many of the hotel staff were none Cypriot along with staff at petrol stations and several Mini Markets.
This is followed by claims of rising unemployment amongst Cypriots.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

5Stingray5 said:


> Came back from a short 1 week break in Cyprus recently, was amazed how many East Europeans were doing the jobs that ten years ago Cypriots would have been doing, many of the hotel staff were none Cypriot along with staff at petrol stations and several Mini Markets.
> This is followed by claims of rising unemployment amongst Cypriots.


Because many of the Cypriots don't want these jobs. But perhaps that will change now, they will be forced to take also these jobs. 

In the hotels I think they are forced to have some foreign staff that speak the tourists language. And with all the Russians coming they have to speak Russian.


Anders


----------



## loubi650 (Apr 9, 2012)

5Stingray5 said:


> Came back from a short 1 week break in Cyprus recently, was amazed how many East Europeans were doing the jobs that ten years ago Cypriots would have been doing, many of the hotel staff were none Cypriot along with staff at petrol stations and several Mini Markets.
> This is followed by claims of rising unemployment amongst Cypriots.





Vegaanders said:


> Because many of the Cypriots don't want these jobs. But perhaps that will change now, they will be forced to take also these jobs.
> 
> In the hotels I think they are forced to have some foreign staff that speak the tourists language. And with all the Russians coming they have to speak Russian.
> 
> ...


Well there you go. Same as the UK, if you take notice of it. In Cyprus, just as in the UK there is a culture of certain jobs being beneath a native. With free passage from within the EU for migrant workers its quite easy for them to get jobs, and ultimately push out those who are residents. The problem is, they may earn their wage in Cyprus, but I'm pretty sure most of them will send the majority of their earnings back home. This means its not very good for the economy, and not particularly beneficial to the locals. I know this happens, many of my Polish friends have told me this.
Hence why they(locals) start crying when they have no job, either UK or Cyprus. Then they start voicing opinion of 'local jobs for local people', and employers get picky.

Seen it all before. As said before, I'm not embarrassed to take a job only a migrant worker would take. When I left my global confectionery firm, there was a rise in British people on the temp books, but they're desperate after losing a job elsewhere and will take anything to keep a roof over their head.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

loubi650 said:


> Well there you go. Same as the UK, if you take notice of it. In Cyprus, just as in the UK there is a culture of certain jobs being beneath a native. With free passage from within the EU for migrant workers its quite easy for them to get jobs, and ultimately push out those who are residents. The problem is, they may earn their wage in Cyprus, but I'm pretty sure most of them will send the majority of their earnings back home. This means its not very good for the economy, and not particularly beneficial to the locals. I know this happens, many of my Polish friends have told me this.
> Hence why they(locals) start crying when they have no job, either UK or Cyprus. Then they start voicing opinion of 'local jobs for local people', and employers get picky.
> 
> Seen it all before. As said before, I'm not embarrassed to take a job only a migrant worker would take. When I left my global confectionery firm, there was a rise in British people on the temp books, but they're desperate after losing a job elsewhere and will take anything to keep a roof over their head.


This is not something new. But I am sure that in Cyprus many of the not locals now will loose their jobs because many Cypriots will be forced to take them.

In Germany there is about 25% of the population are immigrants in 2 or 3 generation. Germany would not go around without them. But now when times are not so good the Germans look down on them. I also felt it, thats one of the reasons we decided to move.

Anders


----------



## loubi650 (Apr 9, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> This is not something new. But I am sure that in Cyprus many of the not locals now will loose their jobs because many Cypriots will be forced to take them.
> 
> In Germany there is about 25% of the population are immigrants in 2 or 3 generation. Germany would not go around without them. But now when times are not so good the Germans look down on them. I also felt it, thats one of the reasons we decided to move.
> 
> Anders


As I am aware. 
Tbh, working with so many different nationalities I would rather work with those than some that are 'local'. Some of the hardest working types around. A lot of countries would be lost without migrant workers. 
As far as looking down noses, isn't it a case of 'if when the cap fits', which is a bit wrong in my book. If its good enough for when times are good, you can't move goal posts for when its bad.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

loubi650 said:


> As I am aware.
> Tbh, working with so many different nationalities I would rather work with those than some that are 'local'. Some of the hardest working types around. A lot of countries would be lost without migrant workers.
> As far as looking down noses, isn't it a case of 'if when the cap fits', which is a bit wrong in my book. If its good enough for when times are good, you can't move goal posts for when its bad.


I agree with you in full. But many countries do. Sweden imported a lot of workers from Yugoslavia during the sixties. When they were worn out many said that they should go back and not take benefits from Sweden. First you use them and then throw them on the dumpster. Sweden would not be what it is today if they had not come.

Anders


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

loubi650 said:


> Well there you go. Same as the UK, if you take notice of it. In Cyprus, just as in the UK there is a culture of certain jobs being beneath a native.


They became too high and mighty during the silly property price times when they sold the family land to Leptos, Aristo etc and employed Sri Lankan/Pilipino maids.
The money has run out so now they sit at home unemployed because the jobs they once enjoyed doing for the extra cash will make them lose face.


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry posted in wrong section


----------

